# Happy Birthday christiana, CDM



## PB Moderating Team (Jun 3, 2011)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-christiana (Age: hidden)
-CDM (born 1977, Age: 34)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you! Today I became an octogenarian! God is good!

Happy Birthday blessings to CDM as well today!

The days of our lives are seventy years;
And if by reason of strength they are eighty years,
Yet their boast is only labor and sorrow;
For it is soon cut off, and we fly away. Psalm 90:10


----------



## JennyG (Jun 3, 2011)

love and blessings to both. Nancy ,- giving thanks for His faithfulness and for yours!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Weston Stoler (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!
Hoping you keep Christ supreme in all things on this blessed day for you!


----------



## py3ak (Jun 3, 2011)

Very happy for your life and your presence on the board, Christiana. Happy birthday!


----------



## baron (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## Berean (Jun 3, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------

